# Vanderbilt University



## jawyman (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone have an opinion on Vanderbilt's school of divinity?


----------



## crhoades (Dec 29, 2007)

Overall very liberal. There is at least one reformed thinker there as my pastor took one phd class from him. Even if you are thinking about going to a non-seminary for further divinity work I wouldn't go here but somewhere like Edinburgh, Yale, Cambridge etc. 

What are your particular interests? 

If you decide to visit, be sure to PM me. Nashville is a great place to live with some great churches.


----------

